What it takes to be senior dev from junior dev? - mhassaan
======
msimpson
The moment you start attacking problems from a purely mathematical standpoint,
where the language implementation is a foregone conclusion.

For instance, consider writing an algorithm which ranks poker hands. If you
find yourself bogged down in conditional logic, iterating through cards,
you're a junior developer.

The moment you realize a histogram solves most of this problem and
substantially flattens the effort, you've grown substantially.

Here's a bit of context: [http://nsayer.blogspot.com/2007/07/algorithm-for-
evaluating-...](http://nsayer.blogspot.com/2007/07/algorithm-for-evaluating-
poker-hands.html)

------
konart
Knowledge and experience

------
trollied
Time

